
Show HN: Corona Cases - owenchu
https://vis.pandemic.events/
======
sparrish
I don't know where you're getting your data for Colorado but it doesn't match
the numbers on the Colorado government website.

~~~
verdverm
Agreed, CO has an awesome site. The source is at the bottom of the OP site and
is not coming directly from CO. One thing I've noticed is that we had a couple
of days recently with Zero deaths! Woohoo, but this data does not show that
fact

[https://covid19.colorado.gov/data/case-
data](https://covid19.colorado.gov/data/case-data)

